# Where are the bucks!?!?



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Im at a loss. I have never had so much trouble finding bucks, and Im not talking big bucks, I cant find ANY bucks. I probably saw around 100 does this weekend and the only buck I saw was a tiny 2 point standing on the side of the road as I was coming off the mountain last night. 

Hopefully things turn around for me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

In the back of other hunters trucks


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Muzzleloader hunters punked them all?
JK deer are everywhere if your out and about you'll find them

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My brother got into a nice group of 2-3pts first thing opening morning right off the road. He was able to fill his first buck tag and be back home by 10! Sometimes, it is just about luck!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm having a tuff time finding bucks as well. Nothing but does so far where I'm at. Im giving it hell though. Just got done sitting through my second rain storm of the day. It's looking like nice weather for the evening hunt. Maybe the hunting gods will reward me this evening for my persistence. Haha.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

They didn't. 15ish or so more more stupid does tonight. I stopped counting


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

3arabians said:


> They didn't. 15ish or so more more stupid does tonight. I stopped counting


Pretty sure you used up all your luck on the general any bull. ;-)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

They may be lower in elevation.
I killed my buck this year three canyons over from where it was on the archery hunt and lower in elevation.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't. 15ish or so more more stupid does tonight. I stopped counting
> ...


Haha good call Clarq. Funny thing is I keep thinking that as baldy after baldy appear in my binos. Not going to cry if I don't see a buck the whole season. I keep looking at the screen saver pic of my bull on my phone as I check the time and I forget all about the bucks I haven't seen.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Im hoping its a combination of the warm weather and the moon? Glassed up a whole bunch of deer already bedded at 1st light on opening morning. Spent time between 7500-9800 feet and nothing but ladies. If it isnt a secret, what unit are you hunting 3arabians?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

huntn30inchers said:


> Im hoping its a combination of the warm weather and the moon? Glassed up a whole bunch of deer already bedded at 1st light on opening morning. Spent time between 7500-9800 feet and nothing but ladies. If it isnt a secret, what unit are you hunting 3arabians?


No secret at all. 456.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

All does and fawns for me opening day. I'll head out Wednesday again to see if I can find something with descended testicles.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I was up that way checking on a couple giants I hunted the whole extended season last year and couldnt turn them up and I know they made it through the hunting season. Must not be my year! Haha! Keep at it man, BIG BUCKS in both our units, we'll get em!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

4/5/6 ... note to self: avoid.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Karl said:


> 4/5/6 ... note to self: avoid.


Almost all private on that unit, Very little to public land to hunt.
Avoid at all cost.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Some of the bucks are cheating. Descended boy bits or not.

This buck is at least 1.5 years old but has no headgear. Not super weird but a tad bit odd.









But then a bigger, older, antlerless buck shows up and 'spars' with him. This is the buck version of air guitar, I guess.









I do have pics of their dangly bits, so I know they're not funny does.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I experienced the same thing where we hunted. Saw tons of does, but no bucks until a little 3-point yesterday morning that my 12-year old took.

While we were struggling to find bucks, there were other camps with several deer hanging..


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Isolated pockets of no mans land! It amazes me how much habitat that looks good doesn't hold deer. They seem to be pretty particular. Our normal spots haven't produced this year and we have been checking out a ton of spots since the archery hunt without consistently finding them. My cousin ended up going back to a spot on the opener that we checked out last year and found 12+ bucks! Just keep finding vantage points and glass your eyes out.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Check bottom of canyons, backside of ridges that are adjacent to an atv trail or road.
Saddles of all sizes.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been hunting a wilderness area so no roads to speak of and very few hunters, just no bucks. Sounds like you may know a little about the Stansbury unit, have any ideas you wouldn't mind sharing? I hunt hard and glass a lot and I know there are some dandy bucks up there, I just cant find them. Haha!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I started hunting down low and checking areas like ridgetop mentioned. Starting to turn up small bucks now. Had a couple decent ones last night but ran out of light. Up here again today to stay on the mountain all day but so far only about 12 does.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You could get on MM and ask jray 
where all the big ones hang out. He's usually good for that kind of info.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I saw this guy in my scope this morning - I have no self control... :grin:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I saw this guy in my scope this morning - I have no self control... :grin:


Not sure why you'd need to exercise control on that one! That's a good looking deer. Congratulations!

And well done with the casual rubbing it in.:grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

willfish4food said:


> Not sure why you'd need to exercise control on that one! That's a good looking deer. Congratulations!
> 
> And well done with the casual rubbing it in.:grin:


Sorry the "no self control" was a joke about a couple other threads on the forum - both from really good guys.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> I saw this guy in my scope this morning - I have no self control...


Haha!! No self control....right!! Congrats man great buck.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> I saw this guy in my scope this morning - I have no self control... :grin:


Such a tease... I'm hoping additional information is on its way.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Haha!! No self control....right!! Congrats man great buck.


Thanks! I hope you find a good 'un today!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Such a tease... I'm hoping additional information is on its way.


PM me your phone number and I'll call you later.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> PM me your phone number and I'll call you later.


Did you quote the right guy? Don't get me wrong, I'd love to hear about your hunting experiences and areas, but I don't have a tag for the area. And I've heard how will jray is to share that type of info.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Did you quote the right guy? Don't get me wrong, I'd love to hear about your hunting experiences and areas, but I don't have a tag for the area. And I've heard how will jray is to share that type of info.


 Your right. I thought I was talking to thirtyincher.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So hit it again today. I saw so many deer I lost count. Probably north of 70 total if I had to guess. 

Not a single buck. Not even a spike or little forky. I've never seen that many deer with no bucks. I'd like to think I was in the right areas since I was seeing so many deer. But...

Today was my last day to hunt, so I'll eat tag soup on my deer tag, which is okay. I have a cow tag in 2 weeks which should help scratch the itch.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

You know funny thing is, I remember back in the days when the hills were crawling with Orange, and deer ran all day cause hunters went through every patch of trees. Now days with so few hunter (comparatively) and so few wanting to go into the heavy timber and deadfall, it seems like the good bucks just lay down in there and relax. Don't get me wrong I know there are some bucks wandering around, but unless your gonna really bust ass (like I'm not going to do with my 13yr old) and get into the heavy timber and deadfall, then your looking at tag soup or a smaller buck. Just my thoughts, from one tag soup eater to another ?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Me and my brother finally found a good one this morning. Congrats James!!!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> So hit it again today. I saw so many deer I lost count. Probably north of 70 total if I had to guess.
> 
> Not a single buck. Not even a spike or little forky. I've never seen that many deer with no bucks. I'd like to think I was in the right areas since I was seeing so many deer. But...
> 
> Today was my last day to hunt, so I'll eat tag soup on my deer tag, which is okay. I have a cow tag in 2 weeks which should help scratch the itch.


That sums up my hunt - Between my muzzy tag and my elk tag I've hiked about 60 miles and seen I'd guess 80 head of deer. All of them were does and fauns except two little two points and a spike. After my hunts ended I did see a 3 point on the road as I was swerving to miss him... That's still not 18 to one but I suppose it's close if you call them bucks. That 3 point is the only grown up buck I've seen.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Mavis13 said:


> That sums up my hunt - Between my muzzy tag and my elk tag I've hiked about 60 miles and seen I'd guess 80 head of deer. All of them were does and fauns except two little two points and a spike. After my hunts ended I did see a 3 point on the road as I was swerving to miss him... That's still not 18 to one but I suppose it's close if you call them bucks. That 3 point is the only grown up buck I've seen.


should have hit him with your truck, got out , placed tag on deer, threw in bed, went home and waited for ins check for new truck while grilling up fresh back straps :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

